# PuritanBoard will be migrated to Xenforo over the next couple of days...



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2016)

A heads up but I'm overdue to migrate the PuritanBoard to a better forum software. vBulletin was once state of the art but no longer.

What will this mean for you:

1. The PB may be out of commission for a number of hours during the migration.
2. When it comes back up it will have the posts and forums but it will look very different.
3. Some features that the current site will be lost but I think the features of the new site will more than make up for it. I'm not sure I'll be able to migrate the Blogs but that was very infrequently used anyway.

I apologize for the disruption but as I inventoried what is most regularly used here it is the discussions. The good news is that the content will be preserved even if it means making some adjustments.

I'll be doing a test migration to a dev site to see how much time it takes.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Rich. I blogged some some years ago and will save them just in case I don't have the material but I think it was stuff from elsewhere any way. Others may want to preserve their texts though.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm planning on keeping a read-only legacy site up so we have time to get to old things...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 27, 2016)

So it will look like that raptureforums place I got kicked off of back when I was a Dispensational...


----------



## ZackF (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for all you do for this site anyway. I'm looking forward to it as I could never figure out why my laptop's Chrome hates the site so much.


----------



## Edward (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. Wonder if my Firefox will start working again. 

I'll go capture the football pool data just in case.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for all you do here, Rich!


----------



## RobertBruce (Dec 27, 2016)

This is kind of exciting!

Along with others, I'm very grateful for PB, the Admins, and her frequent posters. You guys have been a constant source of encouragement this year where discouragement has been a closer companion.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 27, 2016)

Will our inboxes be intact?


----------



## Parakaleo (Dec 27, 2016)

We're all about to be migrants...


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up, Rich! I know it'll be for the best, whatever you do.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Will our inboxes be intact?



I can't say--don't know. But it is easy enough to back up your private messages by scrolling to the bottom of your notifications page and selecting one of the export options.

I routinely export all messages as text. That way you can clear your box if it is getting full.


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2016)

Are we all about to become Freshman again?

It took me years to become a Sophomore, 
I don't know if I have that many questions left to ask...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2016)

Inboxes, Threads, and Posts (and post counts will be intact). I've run a test migration last night (not complete because I had to sleep) and it take about 3-4 hours.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 28, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> We're all about to be migrants...



Perhaps now the left will love us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 28, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Parakaleo said:
> 
> 
> > We're all about to be migrants...
> ...



We don't have to cross a wall or a river or anything, do we?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2016)

Will there be a way to access the new forum through an app? Will Tapatalk still work?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2016)

Also, just a question, and by no means a complaint: will the new forum have some sort of "Today's Posts" or "Latest Posts" to see new posts regardless of the individual forum?


----------



## jw (Dec 28, 2016)

fredtgreco said:


> Also, just a question, and by no means a complaint: will the new forum have some sort of "Today's Posts" or "Latest Posts" to see new posts regardless of the individual forum?


I have seen some examples of the forum software about which Rich has spoken, and I've seen "Recent posts" as an option. I do like our "Today's Posts" availability -both on this Vbulletin, and whatever the board was before that.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for the update and hard work, Rich!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2016)

fredtgreco said:


> Will there be a way to access the new forum through an app? Will Tapatalk still work?


Yes. Yes (eventually). I've got a lot to install to make sure things work properly. I'm going to focus on migration first. The forum is responsive and Tapatalk will work as soon as I install the plugin for it.


fredtgreco said:


> Also, just a question, and by no means a complaint: will the new forum have some sort of "Today's Posts" or "Latest Posts" to see new posts regardless of the individual forum?


Yes.


----------



## Tyrese (Dec 29, 2016)

The update looks great!


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2016)

Edward said:


> Wonder if my Firefox will start working again.



The answer to that was 'no', but I am slowly finding the features that I use. And everything that I have found is working fine for me. 

Thanks, Rich.


----------



## PeterR (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/signature-cant-find-how-to-change-it-new-board-software.91872/


----------

